
Show HN: Sleep Easy – App to easily track sleep for better health - palerdot
https://sleepeasyapp.com
======
palerdot
Hi,

Creator of Sleep Easy here. I created this app for my own purpose and it has
really worked well for me so far. Just thought of sharing it in case if it is
useful for others. Feed backs are highly appreciated.

------
veloc1
Why do you need so much permissions?

Do your app really needs:

run at startup

draw over other apps

read phone status and identity ?

~~~
palerdot
Thanks for checking out. 'Run at startup' is needed to schedule sleep reminder
notification and to restore notification when the phone is rebooted. I'm not
entirely sure on why the other two permissions are being asked. This project
is bootstrapped with React native, and may be it is default from that
platform. I will check on this.

